# <titre de film>, (le/un) film de X - apposition avec/sans article



## DaniL

Bonjour,

La règle générale veut que le nom en apposition ne soit pas précédé d'article. Dans l'exemple suivant, tiré d'un quotidien français, l'article est bel et bien là. Quelqu'un pourrait-il (elle) justifier son emploi ? Pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'article indéfini par exemple ?

Voici la phrase en question :

_« Une approche superficielle peut laisser penser que_ Bright Star_, le film de Jane Campion, situé dans un village tout près de Londres en 1818, est aux antipodes des histoires contemporaines que l’on voit à Cannes. »_

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos idées sur le sujet.


----------



## arundhati

Je ne vois pas vraiment de quelle règle il s'agit... Il y a très souvent un article dans ce cas là.


----------



## geostan

Le nom en apposition s'emploie souvent sans article indéfini (mais pas toujours), mais l'article défini doit se maintenir.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Effectivement, en théorie :

_« Une approche superficielle peut laisser penser que_ Bright Star_, film de Jane Campion, situé dans un village 
ou
« Une approche superficielle peut laisser penser que_ Bright Star_, le film de Jane Campion situé dans un village _

Mais en pratique, le, se trouve parfois en tête de l'apposition.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Le nom en apposition s'emploie souvent sans article indéfini (mais pas toujours), mais l'article défini doit se maintenir.


Pas dans tous les cas, cf. le premier exemple de Grevisse (§340) : _Paris, (la) capitale de la France, est divisé en vingt arrondissements_.


----------



## geostan

CapnPrep said:


> Pas dans tous les cas, cf. le premier exemple de Grevisse (§340) : _Paris, (la) capitale de la France, est divisé en vingt arrondissements_.



Sans doute, parce que c'est unique.


----------



## DaniL

Le bon usage dit (§570) :


> Le nom *apposé* postposé est souvent construit sans article


plus bas il ajoute :


> L'article est souvent possible, article défini si la chose ou l'être sont les seuls à avoir cette caractéristique, article indéfini dans le cas contraire


Je me demande si on a mis l'article défini parce que, dans le contexte du Festival de Cannes, _Bright Star_ est le seul film de Jane Campion qui y passe ?

Vu le contexte, l'article indéfini aurait-il été fautif ? Et l'apposition sans article ?

Ce que je recherche dans cet exemple, c'est de comprendre la subtilité de ce qui passe et de ce qui est perçu comme fautif.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je voudrais poser une question très similaire à celle-ci de DaniL.  Comme lui, j'ai compris que : 



DaniL said:


> La règle générale veut que le nom en apposition ne soit pas précédé d'article.



Voici un extrait qui provient de la une du _Monde_ d'aujourd'hui : «Peu après la déclaration des résultats [...] quelques incidents étaient signalés à Libreville, *la* capitale, et plus encore à Port-Gentil, *la* ville pétrolière, où des bâtiments symbolisants la présence française ont été saccagés par des manifestants.  [...] _'La France n'avait pas de candidat',_ a assuré vendredi matin Bernard Kouchner, *le* ministre des affaires étrangères. »

Comme toujours, vos sages conseils seraient les bienvenus.  En particulier, dans le deuxième exemple, l'expression « *la* ville pétrolière », implique-t-elle qu'il n'y a qu'une ville pétrolière gabonaise ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Pierre Simon said:


> En particulier, dans le deuxième exemple, l'expression « *la* ville pétrolière », implique-t-elle qu'il n'y a qu'une ville pétrolière gabonaise ?


Pour _*la* capitale_ et _*le* ministre_, c'est parce qu'il n'y en a qu'un(e) seul(e). Quant à _*la* ville pétrolière_, c'est soit parce qu'il n'y en a qu'une, soit parce que c'est la principale ville pétrolière du pays. En l'occurrence, il n'y en a qu'une…


----------



## golgolab

L’article est souvent absent devant un nom en apposition:
a) quand l’apposition sert a caracteriser la chose designee par lepremier nom:
 
_Paris, *capitale* de la France; Son frere, *lieutenant *de la police._
 
b) L’article est souvent absent devant l’apposition qui repete lepremier mot:
 
_Il écrit un poèmesur le Masque de fer, *poème* que j’appelai :«La Prison»._
_ _
Mais l’article ne s’omet pas devant une apposition qui exprime non pasun caractère de la chose mais la chose elle-même autrement désignée:
 
_Maître Chicot, *l’aubergiste* d’Éperville, arrêta son tilburydevant la ferme._
_ _


----------



## camion

Salut,

Lorsqu'on fait usage de l'apposition, faut-il avoir un article devant le mot? Par exemple,
La forêt amazonienne, point chaud de la biodiversité, est en voie de disparition. 
*ou*
La forêt amazonienne, un point chaud de la biodiversité, est en voie de disparition. 


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles selon la nuance voulue.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut, golgolab, je trouve votre remarque très intéressant. Pourriez-vous citer votre référence ?

Et si ce que vous dites est bien le cas, l'omission de l'article devant une apposition devient vraiment délicate... 
_Paris, (la) capitale de la France, est divisé en vingt arrondissements_.
Seule la personne qui parle sait si elle prend "capitale" pour une caractéristique ou la chose elle-même, d'autant que les deux façons de dire ne produisent pas tellement de différences... 

Ah... les locuteurs natifs du français, est-ce que vous vous rendez compte de ce que vous voulez réellement exprimer en décidant de maintenir ou omettre l'article... ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je crois que beaucoup de choses éclairant les nuances ont déjà été dites précédemment.
Un locuteur natif choisit, la plupart du temps consciemment  de mettre ou pas l'adjectif défini, selon qu'il veut mettre l'accent sur le substantif (Paris) ou sur sa qualité (capitale de la France).

Peut-être faut-il simplement retenir que mettre l'article ou pas dans l'apposition, ne modifie pas le sens de la phrase.


----------



## naolinco

voici mon hypothèse :

si l'article qui devrait être normalement utilisé est l'article défini, J'ai la liberté de de pas l'utiliser si l'apposition est parfaitement définie et compréhensible en elle-même :
« Oulan-Bator, capitale de la Mongolie,... » : Même si nous ignorons le nom de la capitale de la Mongolie, nous supposons bien qu'il ne peut y en avoir qu'une. Notez que cela fonctionne également avec « Montélimar, capitale (mondiale) du nougat ».
«Nabuchodonosor, roi de Babylone » : même si j'ignore son nom, je peux bien imaginer que « roi de Babylone » se réfère à une personne précise. 

Par contre, l'utilisation semble obligatoire dans les cas qui ne répondent pas à cette configuration:
« Voici la France ! Paris, la capitale, compte x millions d'habitants. » : En effet, même si le contexte ne laisse aucun doute, le mot "capitale" peut se référer à quantité de villes.
de même : « Son cousin, le roi, a décidé de... » / « Pierre, l'ami de Paul,... »

Si l'article qui devrait être normalement utilisé est un indéfini, la tendance est à la non-utilisation (probablement parce que l'article semble alourdir inutilement l'apposition) mais on a toujours le choix:
« Philippe, ami de la famille,... » / « Philippe, un ami de la famille,... »
« Ce château, vestige de la grandeur de... » / « Ce château, un vestige de la grandeur de... »

Donc, souvent, comme on a pu le voir dans les exemples précédents de ce fil, la question principale est celle du choix de l'article :
Par exemple :
Eperville a-t-elle un ou plusieurs aubergistes ?
Si elle en a un : « Maître Chicot,l’aubergiste d’Éperville », l'article étant ici obligatoire, alors qu'il ne le serait pas si nous parlions du maire, voire du curé.
Si elle en a plusieurs : « Maître Chicot,aubergiste à/d’Éperville »

Et pour reprendre la phrase qui a lancé ce fil:
« Bright Star, *le *film de Jane Campion*,* situé  dans un village tout près de Londres en 1818, est aux antipodes des  histoires contemporaines que l’on voit à Cannes. » : l'article « le » est indispensable à cause de la virgule qui suit « Campion »: comme cela a été dit plus haut, le journaliste évoque vraisemblablement le film qu'elle présente en compétition cette année-là, tous les lecteurs du journal identifiant immédiatement de quel film il est question. 

Mais si on élimine cette virgule, on aura :
« Bright Star, *(un)* film de Jane Campion situé  dans un village tout près de Londres en 1818, est aux antipodes des  histoires contemporaines que l’on voit à Cannes. » Nous ne sommes plus à présent au festival, et le film évoqué n'est pas immédiatement identifiable par les lecteurs, ce qui oblige le journaliste à le caractériser un peu.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est surtout une question de style. Il faudrait un contexte précis pour dire si l'une des solutions est préférable.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à Punky Zoé pour votre confirmation ! 

Et merci à naolinco pour vos explications détaaa...illées, qui m'éclairent encore plus !


PS : Zoé, si on met l'accent sur le substantif (Paris), on ne met pas l'article défini, si sur la qualité, on met l'article défini, c'est ça ?


----------



## naolinco

À mon avis, non: si on veut obtenir ces effets, on inverse l'ordre:

Paris, capitale de la France,...
La capitale de la France, Paris,..


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour naolinco,

dans vos explications précédentes, vous donniez comme exemple ceci : « *Pierre, l'ami de Paul,... »*
je me demande si, en employant l'article défini, ça laisse entendre que soit Pierre a un seul ami, soit Paul est l'ami dont on a déjà parlé. Ai-je raison ?

Merci encore !


----------



## naolinco

Oui, je crois que c'est exactement cela, mais vous avez inversé Pierre et Paul: soit Paul a un seul ami, soit Pierre est l'ami dont on a déjà parlé.
J'ajouterais une troisième possibilité en fonction du contexte : « l'ami de Paul » permet à mon interlocuteur d'identifier de quel Pierre je parle, parmi tous ceux que nous connaissons.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais savois si on garde l'article indéfini dans l'apposition de la phrase suivante :

_Marie, *une* femme d'une trentaine d'années, est directrice de notre usine._

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles.


----------



## SergueiL

Mais d'un point de vue stylistique, dans ce contexte exact, je recommanderais de ne pas supprimer l'article. "femme d'une trentaine d'année" est une catégorie très vaste qui supporte difficilement l'absence d'article indéfini. À comparer avec : _Marie, (une) femme au caractère bien trempé, est directrice de notre usine._


----------



## Roméo31

D'une manière générale, le n*om en apposition postposé *est aussi souvent construit sans article qu'avec l'article (ce qui ne signifie pas que les deux constructions soient toujours interchangeables).

*Quand l'article est possible >>> article défini si la chose ou l’être sont les seuls à avoir cette caractéristique, et article indéfini dans le cas contraire.  

*Ex. donnés par le "Grevisse" (15e éd., § 586) : 



> Chio,* l’*île des vins (Hugo, Orient., xviii).    —   Jean Borlin, l*e* chorégraphe des Ballets suédois (  G. Antoine, P. Claudel, p. 208).   —   Joséphine, *une* vieille fille farouche et dévote (  Beauvoir, Force de l’âge, p. 537).    —   Louis Pergaud, né à Belmont, *un *village de l’arrondissement de Besançon (J.-P. Clébert, Hauts lieux de la littér. en Fr., p. 61).


Or dans la phrase soumise par Anna,  l'article ou l'absence d'article sont possibles, comme l'écrit Lacuzon, et par ailleurs  Marie n'est pas la seule personne à être une femme d'une trentaine d'années. 

Dès lors, à mon sens, sur le plan strictement grammatical, on peut écrire : 
1)_ Marie, femme d'une trentaine d'années,...
2) Marie, _une_ femme d'une trentaine d'années, ...

Anna, le "Grevisse" dit ce que j'ai écrit ci-dessus, en gras. 
Il s'agit bien d'un mot ou groupe de mots mis en apposition et antéposé (=mis devant le verbe) ; ce n'est donc pas contradictoire.

Logos, il n'y a pas à nous départager puisque je me situe sur un plan strictement grammatical (et non stylistique)._


----------



## Reynald

Je choisirais de garder l'article. 
Dans la phrase citée au #1, cela sonne mieux. 
Sans l'article, j'ai l'impression de lire le début d'une fiche de police.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Une proposition pour vous départager :
(1a)_ Marie, *une* *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, est directrice de notre usine_, équivaut à : (1b)_* Une* *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, Marie, est directrice de notre usine_. (1a) se comprend aussi bien que (1b).
(2a) _Marie, *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, est directrice de notre usine_, équivaut à : (2b)_ *F*__*emme* d'une trentaine d'années, Marie est directrice de notre usine_. (2b) se comprend mieux que (2a).
Je pense que c'est ce qui explique qu'entre (1a) et (2a) on puisse préférer nettement (1a). Mais (2b) m'irait très bien, avec un sens un peu différent.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci à vous tous pour vos apports !

Et Logos, votre raisonnement me fait penser à une autre phrase similaire (qui apparaît dans mon livre) :

_Celle-ci, une bonne fille, m'a rendu un grand service._

À vous lire, je me demande bien si on peut également (ou bien on DOIT ) supprimer "une". À votre avis ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

@ Roméo31 : 
Roméo, que dit Grevisse à propos de l'apposition *antéposé *?? Je suis très curieuse de le savoir parce que dans mon livre il y a aussi des phrases comme :

_Apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé.

Homme généreux, il donne souvent de l'argent aux gens pauvres._

Là, je me demande si l'on peut ajouter un article aux appositions soulignées...

Merci encore de vos opinions


----------



## Logospreference-1

Anna-chonger said:


> _Celle-ci, une bonne fille, m'a rendu un grand service._
> À vous lire, je me demande bien si on peut également (ou bien on DOIT ) supprimer "une". À votre avis ?


Le cas est différent parce que « bonne fille » est une expression utilisée comme un adjectif et souvent un peu ironique, avec parfois une nuance péjorative et parfois une nuance positive, qualifiant une fille qui a très bon ou trop bon caractère, qui est très gentille et généreuse ou trop gentille et trop généreuse. Si donc on dit _celle-ci, bonne fille, __m'a rendu un grand service_, on comprendra _celle-ci, se montrant bonne fille_ ou _parce qu'elle était bonne fille_, _m'a rendu un grand service. _Si on laisse_ une bonne fille - __s_ans autre précision -, on nous parle simplement d'une fille qui est bonne et honni soit qui mal y pense.
Pour en dire plus sur l'expression « bonne fille » il faudrait ouvrir un sujet.


----------



## Roméo31

Logospreference-1 said:


> Une proposition pour vous départager :
> (1a)_ Marie, *une* *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, est directrice de notre usine_, équivaut à : (1b)_* Une* *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, Marie, est directrice de notre usine_. (1a) se comprend aussi bien que (1b).
> (2a) _Marie, *femme* d'une trentaine d'années, est directrice de notre usine_, équivaut à : (2b)_ *F*__*emme* d'une trentaine d'années, Marie est directrice de notre usine_. (2b) se comprend mieux que (2a).
> Je pense que c'est ce qui explique qu'entre (1a) et (2a) on puisse préférer nettement (1a). Mais (2b) m'irait très bien, avec un sens un peu différent.



Je ne suis pas en désaccord avec Reynald ou Sergueil puisque je me place sur un plan strictement grammatical.



Anna-chonger said:


> @ Roméo31 :
> Roméo, que dit Grevisse à propos de l'apposition *antéposé *?? Je suis très curieuse de le savoir parce que dans mon livre il y a aussi des phrases comme :
> 
> _Apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé.
> 
> Homme généreux, il donne souvent de l'argent aux gens pauvres._
> 
> Là, je me demande si l'on peut ajouter un article aux appositions soulignées...
> 
> Merci encore de vos opinions



Oui, il s'agit d'un mot ou d'un groupe de mots mis en apposition et antéposé (=mis devant le verbe). Ce n'est donc pas contradictoire du tout.

Le "Grevisse" dit ce que j'ai écrit au message n° 4.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Logospreference-1 said:


> Le cas est différent parce que « bonne fille » est une expression utilisée comme un adjectif et souvent un peu ironique, avec parfois une nuance péjorative et parfois une nuance positive, qualifiant une fille qui a très bon ou trop bon caractère, qui est très gentille et généreuse ou trop gentille et trop généreuse. Si donc on dit _celle-ci, bonne fille, __m'a rendu un grand service_, on comprendra celle-ci, se montrant bonne fille ou _parce qu'elle était bonne fille_, _m'a rendu un grand service. _Si on laisse_ une bonne fille - s_ans autre précision -, on nous parle simplement d'une fille qui est bonne et honni soit qui mal y pense.
> Pour en dire plus sur l'expression « bonne fille » il faudrait ouvrir un sujet.


 
Euh... d'accord... alors si on changeait la phrase et dit :
_Celui-ci, (un) bon garçon, m'a rendu un grand service_.
Vous préféreriez la présence ou l'absence de l'article ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

@ Roméo :
mais je crois que quand Grevisse dit "postposé", il veut dire "placé après le *sujet*", au lieu de "après le *verbe*"... Regardons les exemples que vous avez cités :


> Chio,* l’*île des vins (Hugo, Orient., xviii). — Jean Borlin, l*e* chorégraphe des Ballets suédois ( G. Antoine, P. Claudel, p. 208). — Joséphine, *une* vieille fille farouche et dévote ( Beauvoir, Force de l’âge, p. 537). — Louis Pergaud, né à Belmont, *un *village de l’arrondissement de Besançon (J.-P. Clébert, Hauts lieux de la littér. en Fr., p. 61).


 
Donc, je me demande ce qu'il dit s'agissant des appositions antéposées -- placéees avant le *sujet*...


----------



## Logospreference-1

> Euh... d'accord... alors si on changeait la phrase et dit :
> _Celui-ci, (un) bon garçon, m'a rendu un grand service_.
> Vous préféreriez la présence ou l'absence de l'article ?


_Bon garçon_ est aussi une expression utilisée comme adjectif, mais cette fois avec peu de risques d'une plaisanterie aux dépens de la personne :
Si l'on dit _celui-ci, bon garçon, m'a rendu un grand service_, on comprendra _celui-ci, se montrant bon garçon_, _m'a rendu un grand service. _Si on laisse_ un bon garçon_, on nous parle simplement d'un garçon qui est bon.


----------



## Roméo31

Anna-chonger said:


> @ Roméo31 :
> Roméo, que dit Grevisse à propos de l'apposition *antéposé *?? Je suis très curieuse de le savoir parce que dans mon livre il y a aussi des phrases comme :
> 
> _Apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé._
> 
> _Homme généreux, il donne souvent de l'argent aux gens pauvres._
> 
> Là, je me demande si l'on peut ajouter un article aux appositions soulignées...



Anna, pour ce type d'appositions (*antéposées -* et même placées en tête de phrase - et non détachées), le "Grevisse" ne dit rien de particulier concernant l'article.

On trouve seulement ces ex. (sans commentaire donc au sujet de l'article) dans lesquels un article n'est manifestement pas demandé :



> _Parente éloignée de la mère de Victorine, qui jadis était venue mourir de désespoir chez elle, Mme Couture prenait soin de l’orpheline comme de son enfant_ (Balzac, Goriot, p. 14).
> [...]
> _Simple comparse, Dupont ne fut pas inquiété par la police._



Cela dit, dans "tes" deux phrases, l'article défini ne convient pas s'il s'agit d'un vin ou d'un homme généreux *bien déterminé.*

En revanche, il convient s'il est question de l'apéritif ou de l'homme généreux* en général :*

_*L'*apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé._ Dans ce cas, il y a identité entre 'L'apéritif" et "ce vin". La pause à l'oral ou la virgule à l'écrit est indispensable.

_*L'*homme généreux, il donne souvent de l'argent..." _(reprise du sujet par un pronom).

Bon après-midi !


----------



## Micia93

Je ne vois pas du tout l'utilisation de l'article dans tes 2 exemples, Romeo.
On dirait plutôt : "En apéritif, ce vin ..." "En homme généreux, il donne ..."
autrement dit, "en tant que".
Non?
Ou alors, je ne saisis pas ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai écrit :


> Cela dit, dans "tes" deux phrases, l'article défini ne convient pas s'il s'agit d'un vin ou d'un homme généreux *bien déterminé.*
> 
> En revanche, il convient s'il est question de l'apéritif ou de l'homme généreux* en général :*
> 
> _*L'*apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé._ Dans ce cas, il y a identité entre 'L'apéritif" et "ce vin". La pause à l'oral ou la virgule à l'écrit est indispensable.
> 
> _*L'*homme généreux, il donne souvent de l'argent..." _(reprise du sujet par un pronom).



* On pourra dire en effet "*En* apéritif, ce vin..." s'il s'agit d'un vin *bien déterminé*. Et *ans ce cas, l'article défini L' ne convient pas* : cf. la première phrase de l'encadré ci-dessus. Le raisonnement est analogiquement le même s'il est question d'un homme généreux bien déterminé (moi, par ex. ! ).

* En revanche; on ne pourra pas écrire "En apéritif, ce vin..." s'il s'agit de l'apéritif* en général* (=de tous les apéritifs). Et d*ans ce cas, l'article L' convient* : v. 2e à 4e alinéas de l'encadré. Même raisonnement_ mutatis mutandis_ (= en changeant ce qui doit être changé) en ce qui concerne "homme généreux".

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Alors...ensuite je pense à cette tournure :

_Celui-ci, ____ homme généreux, donne souvent de l'argent aux pauvres._

Là, vous préféreriez mettre quoi ?

_Excusez-moi de pousser encore... mais je suis absolument trop curieuse de mieux comprendre les différentes formulations et la règle (s'il y en a une..)_


----------



## Roméo31

Salut Anna !

Tu peux écrire, entre autres :
(1) _Celui-*ci, h*omme généreux, donne...   = "Celui-ci, qui est un homme généreux, donne..."_
(2)_ Celui-ci, *en *homme généreux, donne... = "Celui-ci, en tant qu'homme généreux, donne..."_

Je préférerais la formulation qui correspondrait  le mieux à ce que je souhaiterais dire, car les deux énoncés n'ont pas tout à fait le même emploi : le premier (1) met, à mon sens,  davantage en relief le fait que l'homme en question est généreux.

Si l'on conserve "en" et que l'on ajoute "qu'il est" après "généreux", on retrouve et même on renforce un peu cette mise en relief : --> (3) _Celui-ci, *en *homme généreux *qu'il est*, donne...
_
On peut également prendre en considération la longueur de l'énoncé comme facteur de choix.

Après "Celui-ci", ne pas employer l'article_ l'_ (cf. messages 14 et 16).


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord... mais... si je disais : _*Un* apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé_. ça marcherait aussi ?


Et puis, je me demande si les formulations suivantes sont aussi bonnes :
_Ce vin, apéritif, se boit glacé. / Ce vin, *un* apéritif, se boit glacé._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours dans le cadre de la préposition devant un apposition, une autre question :

_Sur votre droite, c'est le parc d'attraction, (le) lieu préféré des enfants._

Là, vous emploieriez l'article défini devant _lieu préféré_ ?

Merci vivement pour votre éclairage !


----------



## Lacuzon

Anna-chonger said:


> D'accord... mais... si je disais : _*Un* apéritif, ce vin se boit glacé_. ça marcherait aussi ?
> 
> 
> Et puis, je me demande si les formulations suivantes sont aussi bonnes :
> _Ce vin, apéritif, se boit glacé. / Ce vin, *un* apéritif, se boit glacé._
> 
> _Sur votre droite, c'est le parc d'attraction, (le) lieu préféré des enfants._
> Au choix, avec ou sans l'article. Pour ma part c'est plus naturel sans.


Bonjour anna-chonger,


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah... enfin ! Merci bien Lacuzon


----------

